# HDS Elite 7 scroll speed Adjustment?



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

How do you adjust the scroll speed on the HDS Elite 7? 

My buddy just got one and wanted to increase the scroll speed for seeing fish when running. I know how to do it on my old HDS 5 but I cannot find anywhere on the menu to adjust scroll speed. The menus are a little different but I found ping speed, colorline and sensitivity without any problem - but no scroll speed adjustment?


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

I went out and fired mine up, does not have a chart speed adjustment, kinda bummed about that, just put it on the boat last week so far happy with it, just need to spend more time on the water with it to give a better opinion on the unit. One thing I did notice is the is it is much slower then my lms520c when making adjustments and when you turn it on loads much slower, but that is no big deal.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I have been researching this unit, I believe this is one of the downfalls of the unit.The scroll speed is slow.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Its called ping speed in the menu. Makes the screen move faster.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Unless they have changed it, ping speed is something different. Ping speed is the rate at which the transducer sends the pulse down to the bottom. But thanks anyway.


----------

